# HP LP1965 - Monitor is going to sleep



## kary207 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, I'm using
Windows 7 with a HP LP1965 LCD 19 monitor.

After crashing, as in power outage, my monitor kept saying 
"Monitor is going to sleep"
Only with the Windows 7 computer though
The monitor worked fine on a XP computer 
And a different monitor worked on my windows 7 computer too, which was a samsung, syncmaster monitor.
So it seems to me that both the windows 7 computer and HP LP monitor are working fine and only seem to be having issues when connected with each other after crashing.

And the DVI signal 1&2 has no input.

But when the monitor is put on a windows XP computer, it is working fine .
And when a different monitor is put on my Windows 7 PC the windows 7 PC is working fine as well. 
It is only when i connect the HP LP monitor to the windows 7 PC in which i will encounter problems. 

What can I do to fix this?

The hibernation and sleep option for monitor is > NEVER.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you connecting both monitors to the Win7 in the same manner (ie: same output, cable, and input)?


----------



## kary207 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, I'm only connecting one monitor to Win7. 
But everytime I connect the HP LP1965, it always says 
"monitor going to sleep"
After a crash.

I decided to switch monitor to see if my SynchMaster 720n, would work, and it does work. 
Since it only needs one extention for the monitor, while using the HP LP monitor, it uses two extentions for video cable.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So neither monitor works when connected to the Win7 PC? Sounds like a PC issue. And it's usually not a good idea to connect multiple cables together.


----------

